# where to live



## josephphysio (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello, I am a 29 male from Wales (UK) currently in the process of moving to Dubai in July to work as a physiotherapist. My employer is supplying accommodation, car etc with accommodation options of Mirdif or Sports city. Can anyone on here help me out? 
1, which has the best social scene 
2, which area has the best transport links
3, which area has the most potential for growth 

etc etc 

All help appreciated 

Joe


----------



## Snidfly (Dec 31, 2013)

Both locations are okay and all depends on what floats your boat so suggest you look around first. Mirdiff is nearer Downtown area and Sports city is nearer the marina and JBR. All great social areas. In terms of transport, neither near the metro but buses and cheap taxis are plentiful all over. From sports city expect to pay around 30 dirhams to Marina etc and I would guess the same from Mirdiff to downtown, but not my area so no idea. 

Good luck with the move and be warned...it's getting hot here 😄


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Where will your work will be based?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Many more young people in Sports City. There's little there so don't expect more than a place to live and a few shops. But you're close enough to the Marina, TECOM, Barsha, JLT, which have bars and restaurants. And not far from Downtown either.

The disadvantage of Mirdiff is that the traffic to/from there is pretty bad during rush hour.


----------



## josephphysio (Apr 17, 2015)

Gavtek said:


> Where will your work will be based?


I will be based in umm suqeim 2


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

In that case, I'd go for Sports City.


----------



## josephphysio (Apr 17, 2015)

Thank you for all the help


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

Just a comment/question on Mirdiff? Isn't it directly in the path of all the flights landing and taking off from the Dubai Airport?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Only the parts directly under the flight path have any real issues. Mirdiff's real crime however is having no watering holes within walking distance, lol!


----------



## par2810 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sports city will be the ideal place for you.


----------



## josephphysio (Apr 17, 2015)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Only the parts directly under the flight path have any real issues. Mirdiff's real crime however is having no watering holes within walking distance, lol!


I will need to take watering holes into account for sure!!


----------



## OmarNagi (Oct 9, 2013)

Skip_ZA said:


> Just a comment/question on Mirdiff? Isn't it directly in the path of all the flights landing and taking off from the Dubai Airport?



yes you right, it is directly in the path where you will have difficultly talking on your mobile phone when a plane passes by. But don't get me wrong it is a good and clean area though. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## josephphysio (Apr 17, 2015)

well it looks like my manager has put me in a place called silicone oasis. arriving on the 1st of aug 
Thanks any way


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

josephphysio said:


> well it looks like my manager has put me in a place called silicone oasis. arriving on the 1st of aug
> Thanks any way


Hi,

It's Silicon - not Silicone!
One is a fully artificial thing that makes something look bigger and better than it is - the other is what boob jobs are made from!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## josephphysio (Apr 17, 2015)

Does anybody know anything about this silicon (not Silicone) oasis? 

Thanks in advance 

Joe


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

josephphysio said:


> Does anybody know anything about this silicon (not Silicone) oasis?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Joe


It has a (single) bar.

Does that help?


----------



## josephphysio (Apr 17, 2015)

I guess one is better than none! 



The Rascal said:


> It has a (single) bar.
> 
> Does that help?


----------

